# Win a free iPad from TFH!



## TFH Tsing (Dec 1, 2009)

Subscribe to _TFH_ Digital for $1 and be entered to win a FREE iPad from _Tropical Fish Hobbyist_ Magazine!

For a limited time only, get a one-year subscription to _TFH_ Digital for only $1 and be entered into our FREE iPad giveaway! Your subscription to _TFH_ Digital includes fully searchable archives of all issues from September 2007 to present.

*3 Ways to Enter---3 Ways to Win!*

1) Subscribe to TFH Digital for $1 using promo code: ipad


2) Subscribe to Tropical Fish Hobbyist Magazine (print) for $28 using promo code: ipad 


3) Add TFH Digital to your existing subscription for only $1 using promo code: ipad 


Good Luck! You can enter by going to our website and clicking on the banner below on the front page.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks. I just signed up now.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

What if we already subscribe to TFH and the digital version?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Just renewed my subscription.


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

Bought it a few days ago luckily someone in our club mentioned it and i was able to find it


----------



## thrak76 (Aug 3, 2009)

I just renewed also. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Fantastic deal! I just purchased the digital copy and love it.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

aww, it's over


----------

